# Bailey Pics



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Here are a couple of Bailey in her yard we made her. Its a piece of turf with fence around it on our deck. So much easier now to take her potty, as we know most Chis dont like cold and rain!

View attachment 6575


View attachment 6577


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She suddenly looks so grown up!! I LOVE her pink little parka. Warm AND stylish!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing this too! Mine go on wee wee pads now coz we're out a fair bit during the day but since we have a courtyard I was thinking of setting up a pen outside. Turf at one end for going potty on and a spot at the other end for eating their raw bones (coz my husband is a germaphobe and hates when they take their chicken wings for walkies inside). Did you just use a flex pen? My mum bought me one but i've never used it.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> She suddenly looks so grown up!! I LOVE her pink little parka. Warm AND stylish!



I agree! SUCH A GROWN UP NOW! Wow! I can't even believe it! She's so beautiful! What a great idea with the handmade yard on the deck!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

OzChi said:


> I'm thinking of doing this too! Mine go on wee wee pads now coz we're out a fair bit during the day but since we have a courtyard I was thinking of setting up a pen outside. Turf at one end for going potty on and a spot at the other end for eating their raw bones (coz my husband is a germaphobe and hates when they take their chicken wings for walkies inside). Did you just use a flex pen? My mum bought me one but i've never used it.


It was suppose to be a pen but we just set it up like a fence and connected to house. It's right outside our patio door so makes it easier for all of us and potty training is so much better now.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bailey


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your very smart that is great


----------

